# Help with escape proofing my Komodo Snake starter viv!



## ReptiPunk (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Guys 

Justs quick question ?? 

Does any one have any idea's on how i can safely escape proof my new "komodo snake starter Viv" as i've just recently bought a hatchling snow corn and It's concently trying to escape which has lead me to taking out some of it toys from it's viv to rejuice the risk of it escaping but last night it scared me to see that my hatchling corn can balance on a air vent ledge that was waffer thin. 

I've found some plastic clips/wedges that came with the starter kit that slot in to the clips on the tops of the viv that seems to lock the lid.

I've also used black tape on the stat wire above and below the hole in the lid the wire comes out of which has bunged the excess space up as there was at least a two/three inch gap where it got out of last time.

I tend to think it's a little to do with my confidence as it's my first snake and my first glass budget viv. I'm Confident in handling it and feeding it it's just the set up and the fact there extremely good escape artists. I've thought about creating a tub set up untill it's a little bigger but i've been told by the misses :whip: it's cruel to do that so i'm at a lost.

Any help would be great on this subject as i don't want my hatchling snow to end up as the cat or dogs lunch or going missing!


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmmm, well for one I'd remove the tape. If I'm reading correctly, your snake may be able to access the sticky side, and tape and snakes are a very bad combination. Try stuffing it up with tissue instead, if you're worried.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

This was a worry for me before I even got my first snake and for young babies it's even easier for them to find ways of escaping, for mine I went for a large flat faunarium with no issues at all and once said snake out grows it then there are other uses, I used mine for tarantulas.

Also, as said I would strongly advise you to remove the tape because it is only a matter of time before your young snake gets stuck on it.


----------



## ReptiPunk (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks guys for your advice any more would be greatful as i'm really worried about the situation as like i say i don't want to the hatchling to become lunch from the cat or the dog, Get stomped on or go mising in the house etc.

About the tape i've made sure there is no way of my hatchling coming into contact with any of the sticky side promise as the the only stuff i've used is around the wire on the stat so it make the wire fatter so it's bungs the whole up and i smoothed the edges down so it can't stick to it but if need be i'll take your advice and take said tape off if you can come up with a way to safely block up the hole that would be great. 

what's a faunarium ?? is it one of them viv's that looks like a Light box but has two clips lock on either side as i was thinking of buying one of them yesterday from a reptile shop in my local town has the owner said the there escape proof any advice on these faunarium would be great also. I must say snakes are more challeging then lizards and Spiders and i'm a little out of my comfort zone with it.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

A large flat faunarium is an enclosure some keepers use, it has air vents on both the enclosure and the lid, it comes with a divider and also the lid has a main hatch that opens and a smaller one which also opens, I've had no problems at all with these and if your worried about your young corn escaping then you can get one of these to house it till it's a bit bigger, how big is the starter viv, what's it like?


----------



## ReptiPunk (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an actual picture of my set up on my profile in my album but for some reason it won't let me add that photo to this thread so i've had to get a photo of the set up from a website that sells the set up hope it help you see what my set up looks like.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ReptiPunk said:


> imageI have an actual picture of my set up on my profile in my album but for some reason it won't let me add that photo to this thread so i've had to get a photo of the set up from a website that sells the set up hope it help you see what my set up looks like. image


Looks nice but having never used this I can't say if they're good or not, what I can say is that it wont last your young corn very long, they grow like weeds, especially if they're feeding well, have a look at mine on my pic thread and you'll see how much she's grown.


----------



## ReptiPunk (Jan 6, 2013)

i was told by the guy that sold me the damn set up at the reptile shop that i got it from that it was fine for hatchling as he breeds them snake and has had years of experience with corns,python etc and the set up should last me a good year or two. 

But come to think about it my snow is extremely long for it age it's longer then the size of the viv when it's fully streached out. I's apperently 3months old according to it's feed records that came with it. It's yet to be feed by my self as it's still in the first week of being with me and i've just left it alone barring the escape acts it's attemped.

i don't think it will be long till i change my set up and flog this set up on to some one or keep it for a expencive hamster cage. as i'm strongly thinking of one of the flat wooden viv that look like a light box.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

ReptiPunk said:


> i was told by the guy that sold me the damn set up at the reptile shop that i got it from that it was fine for hatchling as he breeds them snake and has had years of experience with corns,python etc and the set up should last me a good year or two.


I would personally never take advice from a reptile shop unless it was one with a good reputation or the advice matched what I'd already researched previously myself.

Depending on how your snake grows then I doubt it'll last that long, enclosures should have enough room to allow the snake to stretch out, soon as any of mine even start looking a little cramped then they get a bigger home, my corn is in a 50L rub just now and while she does have plenty of room I'm getting her a 64L rub soon so she has even more space & my MBK is getting my corns 50L rub.


----------



## ReptiPunk (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah i see what you mean about the advice i normally wouldn't take a shops advice but with it being an unknown subject with me snakes i took the advice even tho i did read up before hand for a number of months before hand.


----------



## harderfasterdarker (Jan 12, 2013)

im pretty sure i see a thread regarding using sticky tape in vivs on here a few months back, cant find it at the minute. but if you ever come across it its worth a read, few horror stories on there that will put u off using tape.
be extra cautious with urs if u have got it on already as tape can easily peel with heat given off by a viv...


----------

